# Gags,Scamps,Almacos, and some large AJ'S Aboard RECESS



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Some times the weather person get's it right, but today was not one of them. Brad, Rob, Tim and myself made up the crew. We tried for some live bait, but only could catch pigfishwhich were a little large for what we were trying to catch today. "Running out was a little sporty,"said one of the crew members, another said it was rough,anotheronesaid, "it was down right rough" "why don't we just turn around". But once again we keep our course heading south. We stopped in about 175 feet and caught a few scamp andAJ after AJ. They ate what little live bait we had. The red snappers were there again as usual. Rob did manage to knock Tim off the grouper master pole. Now Rob can watch out for us trying to take his title. LOL. Brad said at the end of the day he needs to go to the gym and work out a little more. (I think he will be a little sore after today). We left about two with the seas building and ran in to clean a few fish. Hope this wind slows down a little so we can all get out again before the close of gag season.The AJ's were in the mid 50 pound range.And the gagwas 30. One gaint almaco.Dont that poor 25 inch gag on the bottom right looks small next to the other ones'? Gene and Crew



















You ask how rough was it out there ? Look at the second picture that Rob added belowwere Tim's holding the AJ with reguards to the horizon and the stern of the boat


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report. Looks like you got some dinner. Wirebitter called me to go today and couldnt make it, boy am i glad !!!!!! Thanks for posting.

Scott


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey Guy's GREAT JOB!!!!! :clap We left after you and felt the east wind and said shi++y ride out and back with this wind and threwin the towel. :babyMessed around in the Bay. We couldn't get live bait either. I was the white Dodge parked next to you.

Always look for your truck and can't wait for your reports.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

nice job recess! :clap i tried as well and turned around after getting all wet :banghead went home switched(tailfisher)boats and fished the river/bay with not to much luck. we did see 2 bald eagels which was cool. what a bummer i really wanted to get some exercise. way to gorob :clap i see you do have it in you to catch the big ones!you are running out of time gene, it would be a shame for you not to end the season with the title. thanks for the report and cant wait for the next one.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Another job well done!!:bowdown


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Your bells are bigger than my bells!:baby


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

I walked by earlier and seen all those big fish carcuses in the back of a truck. Looks like you guys had another good day.:clap


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

A Few pictures from the trip Friday. As Tim would say, " Its just a little bit brisk." Always a great trip anytime you can get offshore. 

Tim Bowed up on another Jack. 



















Tim with a nice Jack.










Rob with his Gag. I guess the seas were pretty rough or Gene thought I was to ugly to be in the picture.










Rough Day


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats, You guys have been nailing them lately! I'm new to the forum, but definately enjoy reading your reports.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like a heck of a day, just imagine what you would have done with a well slam full of live bait! Congrats on another fine box of fish.


----------



## flordaboy (Mar 30, 2008)

Good job Gene and crew, nice fish and great report man:clap:clap:clap


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Way to stick it out ~ nice fish.I watched the forecast at every update but it would not budge enough for me tosay let'sgo. Looks like you all did well as always.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Despite the rough seas, it was still a lot of fun...and yes Gene...my left arm and back are both a little tight today.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Another good report, glad you guys were able to plow thru the rough seas and still come home with a nice box of fish.:clap


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Good eats. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Honeydo (Oct 3, 2007)

Another good day on the Recess, way to go Gene, Tim and crew.



Ed


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Honeydo (1/13/2009)*Another good day on the Recess, way to go Gene, Tim and crew.
> 
> Ed


Ed give us a shout when you are ready to go wet a line again. Gene


----------

